# Reconnecting to life long dream of sailing



## des275 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey guys,
A few weeks ago I chartered a sailboat for a sunset cruise from Marina del Ray. My wife and I loved it and it reminded me of my dream of learning to sail. I have started taking lessons and searching craigslist for the perfect boat to get me on the water and learn the basics. Im excited to explore Catalina, Malibu and other places in the area. I look forward to reading the threads here and learning as much as I can. There is so much knowledge and experience here!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and good luck on your search.

But, gotta say, if it's weekending and gunkholing you're after you'd better find a way to move to the PNW... Doesn't get much better than here!


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Faster said:


> Welcome to the forum and good luck on your search.
> 
> But, gotta say, if it's weekending and gunkholing you're after you'd better find a way to move to the PNW... Doesn't get much better than here!


Except Penobscot bay. Or maybe Frenchmans bay if you can stand all the rich picnic boats.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

I've always appreciated water warm enough to swim in


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sharkbait said:


> I've always appreciated water warm enough to swim in


We swim most areas all summer.. guess it depends how tough you are


----------



## des275 (Mar 13, 2016)

Faster said:


> Welcome to the forum and good luck on your search.
> 
> But, gotta say, if it's weekending and gunkholing you're after you'd better find a way to move to the PNW... Doesn't get much better than here!


Thanks for the warm welcome. I was actually just up in Seattle for the weekend. I was stationed in fort Lewis for 5 years so Im no stranger to the area. I miss it but love SoCal.


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome to Sailnet. You'll find lot's of good information here and learn a boatload. You can also get enough bad ideas to run afoul. Is quite entertaining at times.
-CH


----------

